# The Subprime Primer - funny and informative!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

http://docs.google.com/TeamPresent?docid=ddp4zq7n_0cdjsr4fn&skipauth=true&pli=1http://www.pembrokeconsulting.com/pdfs/The-Subprime-Primer-Clean.pdf

For anyone who wants to know how the subprime fiasko came to be in a VERY straight forward way!

Warning - Contains some fowl language!

Ryan


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy crap I haven't laughed that hard in months....

Thanks, this was fantastic!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was hysterical! It should be on the network news at 6pm to explain everything!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhh, now I get it. thanks Ryan. BTW- love the new avitar of the beamer.


----------

